
Startups are overdosing on ambition these days - solaris_7
https://medium.com/startup-grind/you-dont-need-a-master-plan-you-just-need-to-start-9a3ec0455866
======
phmagic
This is a great motivation to start.

I thought this was the order: 1\. Seed - delight hundreds of people and pull
in thousands a month. Demonstrate your idea is viable in the niche.

2\. Series A - delight thousands to a million people. Demonstrate you can take
that idea beyond the niche.

But there's a couple of capital intensive plays that have distorted the system
like Magic Leap. For those plays, it seems like the main customers are VCs,
not actual users.

